# Soulja Boy Launches 'Pirated' Video Gaming Consoles



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2018)

All I can say is lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks but we already had a thread about this https://gbatemp.net/threads/soulja-boy-releases-highly-anticipated-game-console.525456/#post-8416897


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 6, 2018)

bone clone X--I'd gift it to _someone _


----------



## zoogie (Dec 6, 2018)

Not buying unless it comes with an authentic knock-off Louis Vuitton bag. 

this thread is peak garyopa ;p


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Thanks but we already had a thread about this



Pointless fight; it'll boil down to, "but this is a real article...."

Did notice the thread creation time-- 4:34 pm (SG854) vs. 5:37 pm (garyopa)....soo.......


----------



## garyopa (Dec 6, 2018)

First Two Minutes Is A Laugh:


----------



## Costello (Dec 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Thanks but we already had a thread about this https://gbatemp.net/threads/soulja-boy-releases-highly-anticipated-game-console.525456/#post-8416897


it wasnt formated properly for our home page; this one is


----------



## froggestspirit (Dec 6, 2018)

Soulija Boy tell'em!


----------



## raxadian (Dec 6, 2018)

At this rate Soulija Boy will have to star in his own sitcom to pay the lawsuit...


----------



## 8BitWonder (Dec 6, 2018)

Packaging Nintendo games into a high-publicity commercial product?

Dude is about to meet the entire Ninty ninja clan.


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 6, 2018)

Just because Jackie Chan managed to get away with a Famiclone doesn't mean he's gonna get away with a knockoff emulation machine.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Thanks but we already had a thread about this https://gbatemp.net/threads/soulja-boy-releases-highly-anticipated-game-console.525456/#post-8416897


That was a joke thread, lol. Not proper format.


----------



## McPringles (Dec 6, 2018)

Did we move back in time by a decade? When was the last time Soulja Boy was actually relevant?


----------



## Vieela (Dec 6, 2018)

Imagine having the nuts to sell an emulation machine compatible with NES and SNES (and probably having some in the middle of the built-in games) months after Nintendo filed a lawsuit against a rom website... JUST... IMAGINE...

EDIT: Oof. I think i got Ninja'd in this one...


----------



## Lazyboss (Dec 6, 2018)

What's the point? other chines consoles in aliexpress are much cheaper than those.
And he earned $250K in just 24 hours? that's more than 2,500 Consoles/Handheld in just one day? ya right, like i will believe that.


----------



## Vieela (Dec 6, 2018)

What surprises me the most isn't even the fact they ripped a random chinese product. The fact they didn't even attempt to mask it, not even a little bit. The pictures of the product in the official website literally smell aliexpress, it's truly not even hard to spot. Not even a bit.


----------



## Super.Nova (Dec 6, 2018)

I'll enjoy gazing at his ashes when all of this is over


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 6, 2018)

Maybe he was paid to be to be the "face" of this product?


----------



## Paulsar99 (Dec 7, 2018)

Lol he's going to get bankrupt with all the lawsuits.


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 7, 2018)

zoogie said:


> Not buying unless it comes with an authentic knock-off Louis Vuitton bag.
> 
> this thread is peak garyopa ;p


How about a Canvas bag?


----------



## RedoLane (Dec 7, 2018)

Last time I heard about Soulja Boy, I was listening to high quality rips.


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 7, 2018)

So, when/if goes to prison, is he going to change his name to Prison Boy?  Inmate Boy?  Piracy Boy?


----------



## Jsb2candyman (Dec 7, 2018)

McPringles said:


> Did we move back in time by a decade? When was the last time Soulja Boy was actually relevant?


"Fuck Quavo, Fuck Migos"


----------



## SG854 (Dec 7, 2018)

Jsb2candyman said:


> "Fuck Quavo, Fuck Migos"


Cardi B vs. Niki Minaj, whatever happened to that. Is it still on going?


----------



## Jsb2candyman (Dec 7, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Cardi B vs. Niki Minaj, whatever happened to that. Is it still on going?


I think they squashed it, if not I really haven't heard anything about it lately.


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 7, 2018)

he just supermaned Nintendo


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 7, 2018)

Never heard of this Sonj until I saw this article plastered all over fb! From what I have seen, he’s buying Chinese Handheld units in bulk, slapping his logo on them and reselling them. He is acting like a Chinese bootleg store only from the US.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 7, 2018)

Wake me when michael Jordan releases his own line of baseball gloves.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 7, 2018)

Soulja Boy is about to feel like MC Hammer...


----------



## SimonMKWii (Dec 7, 2018)

All good consoles need a hand rope hole!


----------



## gameboy (Dec 7, 2018)

ive given up on people a long time ago... things can be emulated on tablet and phone already


----------



## Viri (Dec 7, 2018)

If you bought a video game console "made by" a rapper, you deserve to be ripped off.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 7, 2018)

Yeah it won't be more than a week before Nintendo files a lawsuit.  This kind of shit flies in China, but nowhere else.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 7, 2018)

Dafuq did I just read


----------



## NutymcNuty (Dec 7, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> So, when/if goes to prison, is he going to change his name to Prison Boy?  Inmate Boy?  Piracy Boy?


no idea but he might be in the same cell as 6ix9ine
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ °)


----------



## orangy57 (Dec 7, 2018)

The truest honor in life is being gifted a SouljaGame*™* handheld


----------



## DS1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Ah, the Yosumi.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 7, 2018)

let's see who has the better lawyers......not da rapper


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2018)

He's digging his own grave

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



garyopa said:


> First Two Minutes Is A Laugh:



I've come up with a great business idea. I'll make a few hundred thousand dollars selling some shitty emulator with some built-in pirated games. I'll spend the money quickly then declare bankruptcy after I get sued. I'll stay in school for a few more years and after 3 years pass the debt shall disappear.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Dec 7, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> I've come up with a great business idea. I'll make a few hundred thousand dollars selling some shitty emulator with some built-in pirated games. I'll spend the money quickly then declare bankruptcy after I get sued. I'll stay in school for a few more years and after 3 years pass the debt shall disappear.


Better plan: Just do it in China and skip the lawsuit entirely. Unless you decide to copy a Chinese company's stuff, that is. I've heard that they don't like that.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 7, 2018)

rule 71 if you want your rapping carrier to go down in flames sell a video game system thats preloaded with warez (I hope he did this as an FU to them for all the fan games they killed (besides being an iillegal cash grab he would've been better off selling drugs)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## garyopa (Dec 7, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> rule 71 if you want your rapping carrier to go down in flames sell a video game system thats preloaded with warez (I hope he did this as an FU to them for all the fan games they killed (besides being an iillegal cash grab he would've been better off selling drugs)



Nintendo releases a china 'mp3/mp4 player' with all of Soulija Boy albums and music videos on it, they sue each other, and settle out of court.


----------



## MeteoXavier (Dec 7, 2018)

I wish I had gotten to this site earlier to read about this - all the possible responses to it are taken.

I guess all that's left to ask is when the hell "Soulija" Boy added an "i" to that name? Even "eye" doesn't have an "i" in it!


----------



## Beerus (Dec 7, 2018)

crank that pirate gamez


----------



## Fusion (Dec 7, 2018)

Beerus said:


> crank that pirate gamez



I think it should be crack those pirate games, as he busts out more games for the revisions


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 7, 2018)

Well he had to do something, given he has absolutely no talent in the music industry.


----------



## genxor (Dec 7, 2018)

Lawya boys tell 'im


----------



## nando (Dec 7, 2018)

what's the list of games?


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 7, 2018)

NOW WATCH ME SUEEEE


----------



## grey72 (Dec 7, 2018)

He wanted attention, and he's gonna get it - from ninty's lawyers. I'm gonna enjoy seeing his metaphorical ass whooping.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 7, 2018)

If he launched them with ROMs on em, that's balls... If no ROMs came on them, then who cares? Let him live in the moment and get that bread.


----------



## Hephaestus (Dec 7, 2018)

Why is it spelled "Soulija" here?
I googled it and everyone else spells it "Soulja".


----------



## Viri (Dec 7, 2018)

Surely he wouldn't be stupid enough to launch a console with a shit ton of Nintendo, Sony, Sega, etc games on it, right? Does he not have a lawyer, who will warn him of how bat shit insane his idea is, and that he'll get sued into the poor house?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 7, 2018)

Jayro said:


> If he launched them with ROMs on em, that's balls... If no ROMs came on them, then who cares? Let him live in the moment and get that bread.


of course he did. He just took some cheap chinese knock of consoles, bought them in bulk on alibaba, marked up the price about 200% and sells them under his name.

I'd guess he's not even repackaging these things.

If you take a look at the shopping poage of soulja boy, you'll find these are pretty much exactly these two items:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Video-Game-Retro-Handheld/1000005649678.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ret...-800-Classical-Games-for-PS1/32869617870.html

even his "SouljaWatch" looks like a generic chinese smartwatch available for $5:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sli...SIM-TF-Camera-Smartwatch-For/32854809679.html

PS: The RS-97 (handheld one) is even half decent once you install a custom dingux firmware.

EDIT:

basically everything in his shop is just some generic item from china marked up about 100%. These are not designed for, by or with soulja boy. The only thing I wasn't able to find was his SouljaHeadphones, there are just way too many generic headphones out there, not going to bother with this. 

"SouljaPhone": https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOM...Display-Octa-core-13MP-Front/32859866252.html
"SouljaPods": https://www.aliexpress.com/item/I7s...ireless-For-Iphone-For-Apple/32933079187.html
"SouljaPad": https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-3...a-tab-gift-for-baby-and-kids/32719790879.html
"SouljaHeadphones": https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...c-Support-TF-Card-for-iPhone/32757109028.html


----------



## lolboy (Dec 7, 2018)

I can’t wait to see if Nintendo really has the balls for this. Will they sue him just like they did with rom sites or will they fear the fans? 

Sue him and then make Nintendo direct in wich you take a shit on the console.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2018)

Buy 'em off Aliexpress then sell as if they were your own. Hope that Nintendo, SEGA and Sony are getting their lawsuits ready to take him to court. haha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Localhorst86 said:


> of course he did. He just took some cheap chinese knock of consoles, bought them in bulk on alibaba, marked up the price about 200% and sells them under his name.


Precisely. Some people are too naive.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NutymcNuty said:


> no idea but he might be in the same cell as 6ix9ine
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ °)


Oh, the colorful, MLP, obnoxious 'rapper' or whatever he calls himself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> If he launched them with ROMs on em, that's balls... If no ROMs came on them, then who cares? Let him live in the moment and get that bread.


Guess you never heard of Aliexpress, GearBest, Alibaba, Rosegal, eBay, Amazon or other online retailers. These are pirated consoles with "800-in-1" games.

He's asking to get sued and he surely deserves. I've not heard the name "Soulja Boy" in a long time so this is how he's rebooting himself. lol


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 7, 2018)

This has got to be the most bizarre thing I've read about today. Is Soulja Boy trying to be relevant again?


----------



## Catsinabucket (Dec 7, 2018)

What timeline is this


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> This has got to be the most bizarre thing I've read about today. Is Soulja Boy trying to be relevant again?


He'll try to be a YouTube star after he gets sued by Nintendo. lol


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 7, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> What timeline is this



The wrong one.






So maybe Soulja is going to run with Kanye for President? I mean, you have to start a trend of failing, lawsuits, and sucking the dick of your ego somewhere. Also, notice "Trump Game"--clearly, a wise decision that led to where he is now.




Serious, I hope this doesn't set other things in motion, like Mario Batali and Emeril Lagasse becoming a crack-cooking rap duo or Hillary Clinton becoming a fashion designer.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 7, 2018)

3000 and 800 games? Chinese knock-offs or whatever, but that sheer volume alone puts the PS Classic to shame


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 7, 2018)

What I really want to say is not PC and probably not approved here so I'll say this...

"That ninja dun lost his damn mind!"


----------



## Grand-Master (Dec 7, 2018)

garyopa said:


> *And Earns $250k In 24 Hours From It!*
> View attachment 151283​
> Less than 48 hours ago, the famous hip-hop artist called 'Soulija Boy' launches his own branded 'Video Gaming Consoles' and in less than 24 hours earns over $250k from the sales of his $99.99 handheld clone and his $149.99 xbone clone, which are really both just pirated $20 china-produced clones, with the handheld one including over 3000 games and the xbone-like clone with 800 games!
> 
> ...


Yeah babe! This is going to rock&roll like never before seen! Greatness coming to all!... hope he doesn't get screwed up by all the creators of this consoles but its a good damn choice to choose.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Dec 7, 2018)

If he's attracting this much attention than I expect that he'll be sued very soon because Nintendo won't let this slide.


----------



## Undi (Dec 7, 2018)

Grand-Master said:


> Yeah babe! This is going to rock&roll like never before seen! *Greatness coming to all!*... hope he doesn't get screwed up by all the creators of this consoles but its *a good damn choice to choose*.



Are you trolling ?


----------



## Grand-Master (Dec 7, 2018)

Undi said:


> Are you trolling ?


Nop my friend just was excited at the moment of the announcement. Dont want to make this believe but I am just excited and have no intention of harm others, if you want I can delete the message post.


----------



## matpower (Dec 8, 2018)

Man, I wonder what kind of people would fall for that scheme anyway, hell, is Soulja even relevant nowadays?

Fun fact: I own the real, Chinese version of the SouljaHandheld thingy, it is decent after you mod it. I find pretty funny to see he would use it instead of any other cheaper emulation handheld.


----------



## Undi (Dec 8, 2018)

Grand-Master said:


> Nop my friend just was excited at the moment of the announcement. Dont want to make this believe but I am just excited and have no intention of harm others, if you want I can delete the message post.


No, no problem. 
But be aware that the price is a big scam, buy it somewhere else.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2018)

some people really are beyond fucking stupid both the idiot making these and the dumbasses buying them! hope both Microsoft and Nintendo both tear him a new asshole


----------



## raphamotta (Dec 8, 2018)

Linux 3.0 OS.... it's related to the kernel?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2018)

Another piss poor rapper with piss poor merch.

Wait, wasn't he that dumb idiot that had "soulja" encrusted on his glasses?


----------



## rickwj324 (Dec 8, 2018)

I hope he did make $250k off of these clones that have been around for some time on aliexpress (and even amazon).  He's going to need that money when they sue his talentless @$$!!  Nintendo shuts down sites for distributing roms for free....how do you think they'll feel about a "celebrity" selling their roms on a bad clone!  What an idiot.


----------



## Song of storms (Dec 8, 2018)

The lower the pants, the dumber they are.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Another piss poor rapper with piss poor merch.
> 
> Wait, wasn't he that dumb idiot that had "soulja" encrusted on his glasses?



I can't believe people actually enjoy his trash music and products. I hope get loses the lawsuit.


----------



## rickwj324 (Dec 8, 2018)

I've almost bought that console (from Amazon or AliExpress) just to gut it and make an odroid emulation system out of it.  I've watched review vids on it and it is (as expected) total garbage!  However, the case is pretty nice and would make a cool retro station project.

As for Mr. Soulja is concerned, I hope they rip him a new one if he does indeed collect money off of this!  Not only is he screwing himself with Nintendo, he's also screwing the people that would shell out money for these when they could buy them much cheaper online.  What a dou*hebag!!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> The wrong one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some fact checking would be great instead of a poorly written meme... but what would I know? I'm just a neutral party.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 9, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Some fact checking would be great



I did check facts:







so, fact: Tronald Dump put his two-shades-lighter-than-a-Valencia-Orange orange "face" on a Monopoly-Life crossover; he probably made some money...but, keep in mind, Dump released his game 29 years ago and look at where he is now (   ). 

 Soulja is totally gearing up for a presidential run.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 9, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I did check facts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, "Orange man bad". We get it. What does this have to do with the topic at hand? Why did we need to make this into a discussion about politics?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 9, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> Why



Okay, you're a "Truppet", we get it (and even if you aren't,_ you_ don't get it.)

The comparison of Soulja copying a game (system) and eventually running for PotUS and Dump copying a/or more (board) game and eventually running for PotUS......*similar!*
(*oh, look, we found a clue!*)





Do you see what I did there? I took a hue similar to the "fur" color of Blue...because it was a clue!


Realistically, I thought the comparison was pretty evident? 
I don't know....I just know a lot of words.


Please, don't even try, just walk away. Robbing a stagecoach in Valentine is a better investment of time.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 9, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Okay, you're a "Truppet", we get it (and even if you aren't,_ you_ don't get it.)
> 
> The comparison of Soulja copying a game (system) and eventually running for PotUS and Dump copying a/or more (board) game and eventually running for PotUS......*similar!*
> (*oh, look, we found a clue!*)
> ...


So you're saying Soulja boy is going to be the next president of the United States? 

Soulja 2024!

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## garyopa (Dec 9, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> So you're saying Soulja boy is going to be the next president of the United States?
> 
> Soulja 2024!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk



It wiil be down to Soulja and Kanye -- And the debates on TV Networks will be RAP Battles instead!


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 9, 2018)

garyopa said:


> It wiil be down to Soulja and Kanye -- And the debates on TV Networks will be RAP Battles instead!


with commentary from Eminem?


----------



## FateForWindows (Dec 9, 2018)

"X Pro"
Damn, they beat MS to it. Wonder if they'll end up changing Scarlett's name.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2018)

I am not entirely sure why this blew up the way it did. Clueless marketing department buys in suspect quality and legality gaming device and tries to sell it... I have seen this in tourist traps and lower end chains for decades now.



Localhorst86 said:


> with commentary from Eminem?


It does seem to be a trend for the commentators/debate moderators to be more skilled than those that are trying to sell their political virtues.


----------



## Navonod (Dec 10, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Okay, you're a "Truppet", we get it (and even if you aren't,_ you_ don't get it.)
> 
> The comparison of Soulja copying a game (system) and eventually running for PotUS and Dump copying a/or more (board) game and eventually running for PotUS......*similar!*
> (*oh, look, we found a clue!*)
> ...


This is the thought process of an idiot who thinks they're an intellectual but really they just copy and paste what other idiots copy and paste. It's sad.


----------



## Grand-Master (Dec 10, 2018)

Undi said:


> No, no problem.
> But be aware that the price is a big scam, buy it somewhere else.


Yes for sure it sounds suspicious and it sounded for me the first time I analyzed it, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Dec 10, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> What timeline is this



Its definitely not the 1% divergence. We might have to go back in time to fix this.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 11, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> just copy and paste


"Robbing a stagecoach in Valentine is a better investment of time."

Curious, has anyone in this thread been brave enough to waste money toward a Switch/Xbox/PS4 purchase the "Soulja SwitchboX4K"?


----------



## Navonod (Dec 11, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> "Robbing a stagecoach in Valentine is a better investment of time."
> 
> Curious, has anyone in this thread been brave enough to waste money toward a Switch/Xbox/PS4 purchase the "Soulja SwitchboX4K"?



Probably should take your own advice. Repeating yourself doesn't make your argument any better.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 13, 2018)

no new news on a lawsuit or anything maybe Nintendo don't pick on rich people only us


----------



## garyopa (Dec 13, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> no new news on a lawsuit or anything maybe Nintendo don't pick on rich people only us



Its getting there:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...y-rigging-consoles-and-pirating-games.526040/

100 John Doe's on this court filing!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 13, 2018)

I say bring on the lawsuits, he can afford it. There's no way this is going to go any other way.
Besides, it's not like any significant amount of people is actually going to buy this. It'll just be those that buy it to make fun of it, and maybe the odd grandparent/parent who mistake it for an actual XBox One.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 14, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> you



Yet, you continue.

Anyway, you don't have to reply, but if you buy the Soulja SwitchboX4K, let us know.

Also surprised that dude-bro in CA ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...y-rigging-consoles-and-pirating-games.526040/ ) was held hostage by the Ninjas, but I wonder if that guy's lawyer is looking at Soulja like a juicy steak.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

Anyone dumb enough to support this crap deserves to be ripped off.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2018)

Well this is pathetic. Though, it would seem as though those Chinese plug 'n plague manufacturers have finally found a market of people to prey on who don't have the knowledge of what their $10-to-manufacture consoles look like


----------



## Navonod (Dec 14, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Yet, you continue.
> 
> Anyway, you don't have to reply, but if you buy the Soulja SwitchboX4K, let us know.
> 
> Also surprised that dude-bro in CA ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...y-rigging-consoles-and-pirating-games.526040/ ) was held hostage by the Ninjas, but I wonder if that guy's lawyer is looking at Soulja like a juicy steak.


Yeah. I know I don't have to but I felt the need to. Also I'm not going to waste my money on that cheap garbage.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 16, 2018)

I just caught wind of the "Souljagame fuze". Now THIS isn't a horrible first step. From what I can see, there are no ROMS on it. If he can drop that damn price, change the UI and maybe do some rebranding of the unit, it could be a good launching point for Soulja's line of Android TV boxes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2018)

I hope they sue him for making such a garbage product.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope they sue him for making such a garbage product.


"They" being who?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "They" being who?



Er, SoujaBoy or whoever he works for to make such a crappy console with badly emulated games.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Er, SoujaBoy or whoever he works for to make such a crappy console with badly emulated games.


No I mean who would sue him? The Chinese reproduction economy exists purely because their copyright laws are so lax, so I don't see on what basis a lawsuit would be


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 16, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> So, when/if goes to prison, is he going to change his name to Prison Boy?  Inmate Boy?  Piracy Boy?


In prison, you crank that soap or it cranks you


----------



## snails1221 (Dec 16, 2018)

Apparently now "he's" selling an off brand android phone + tablet and what appears to be a pro? version of "his" "console" for a hefty 400 USD.

https://souljawatch.com/products/souljaphone-ht70

https://souljawatch.com/collections/frontpage/products/souljapad

https://souljawatch.com/collections/frontpage/products/souljagame-fuze

When will this madness end???


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No I mean who would sue him? The Chinese reproduction economy exists purely because their copyright laws are so lax, so I don't see on what basis a lawsuit would be



I just hope the product fails, we have enough crap tier consoles x3


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 16, 2018)

and still no lawsuit? maybe cause they know he can pay off the lawsuit with ease trust me if the president (whom i hate) did this this lawsuit would be a drop in the bucket


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> and still no lawsuit? maybe cause they know he can pay off the lawsuit with ease trust me if the president (whom i hate) did this this lawsuit would be a drop in the bucket


Again I ask, who would sue him? I fail to see on what grounds virtually any company could sue him on


----------



## Edgarska (Dec 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Again I ask, who would sue him? I fail to see on what grounds virtually any company could sue him on


From the product page "*Type:* For SOULJAGAME/PS/NEOGEO/PC/SEGA/GBA/NES Video Games", so that's already at least 4 companies who could sue for copyright infringement. They're not just emulators, they include the games in it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> From the product page "*Type:* For SOULJAGAME/PS/NEOGEO/PC/SEGA/GBA/NES Video Games", so that's already at least 4 companies who could sue for copyright infringement. They're not just emulators, they include the games in it.


Do they though? I've seen a lot of conflicting information as to whether or not they actually come with ROMs. I'm aware the original Chinese consoles do, but I haven't seen that confirmed one way or another for these


----------



## Edgarska (Dec 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Do they though? I've seen a lot of conflicting information as to whether or not they actually come with ROMs. I'm aware the original Chinese consoles do, but I haven't seen that confirmed one way or another for these


It says on the product page and on the thread you're replying to, includes 800 games.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> It says on the product page and on the thread you're replying to, includes 800 games.


I'm a fool in a man's shoes

Still, I guess it's possible they're crapware rather than legit ROMs. I suppose we'll have to see how this plays out


----------



## cots (Dec 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm a fool in a man's shoes
> 
> Still, I guess it's possible they're crapware rather than legit ROMs. I suppose we'll have to see how this plays out



Do some research before producing such skeptical remarks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Seems Nintendo has threatened the idiot.

https://mtonews.com/soulja-boy-faces-10-yr-fed-prison-for-fake-game-console

Soulja Boy also has a tendancy to play the race card when he is threatened.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 16, 2018)

cots said:


> Do some research before producing such skeptical remarks.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh My God, ten yrs in prison


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 16, 2018)

you know he's gonna use it for street credit (going to prison)


----------



## SG854 (Dec 16, 2018)

Nintendo is vicious don’t mess with this family friendly company.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 16, 2018)

now that i think of it the hacking community (for the most part) get off lucky  rarely do you hear of Jailtime for the common dev or even pirate most they do is scare you straight with exceptions like Geohotz or Graf this is just a whole other level of stupid


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2018)

At least put a good emulator in next time and not some Zsnes-like garbage that can't even run Super Mario RPG right 



SG854 said:


> Nintendo is vicious don’t mess with this family friendly company.



That doesn't sound right to me


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 16, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Nintendo is vicious don’t mess with this family friendly company.



oh i know worse people/companies than nintendo apple is one of them who would sue for just about anything similar (even the name) remember the Ibod fitness center lawsuit that got laughed out of court (if a judge awarded Apple over that needs to be debeched for being a dummbass


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2018)

I don't care so much that he makes a console more than the fact it's so half-assed. Never half-ass two things, always whole-ass one thing.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 17, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> oh i know worse people/companies than nintendo apple is one of them who would sue for just about anything similar (even the name) remember the Ibod fitness center lawsuit that got laughed out of court (if a judge awarded Apple over that needs to be debeched for being a dummbass


Nintendo gives Apple some competition. Video game rentals is illegal in Japan because of Nintendo.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 17, 2018)

matpower said:


> Man, I wonder what kind of people would fall for that scheme anyway, hell, is Soulja even relevant nowadays?
> 
> Fun fact: I own the real, Chinese version of the SouljaHandheld thingy, it is decent after you mod it. I find pretty funny to see he would use it instead of any other cheaper emulation handheld.


Soulja is a U-list rapper who became irrelevant after his hit song "Crank" and now he's trying to get back into being relevant by selling pirated games from Sony, Nintendo, SEGA, and more.

But you know, he's totally innocent and trying to make some bread. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



H1B1Esquire said:


> I did check facts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're obsessed with Trump.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> I can't believe people actually enjoy his trash music and products. I hope get loses the lawsuit.


He's gonna rebrand himself as "Prisonboy".

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chrisrlink said:


> no new news on a lawsuit or anything maybe Nintendo don't pick on rich people only us



He might be rich but not for long now when Nintendo cleans his bank account and sends his ass to jail. lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chrisrlink said:


> now that i think of it the hacking community (for the most part) get off lucky  rarely do you hear of Jailtime for the common dev or even pirate most they do is scare you straight with exceptions like Geohotz or Graf this is just a whole other level of stupid


He didn't "hack" anything, Soulja bought a batch off a seller on AliExpress or the likes and then renamed the consoles as his own. As if he had done anything to them other than pretending it's his own and going from $50 to $150.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 17, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> rump.



Or are you obsessed with me? If you reply, you lose.

(I'm not obsessed with anything; I'm possessed by Dybbuk.)

In a weird twist of events, I totally think "Sonic the Souljaboy" will start sticking if he gets out of the console market.

Just a little more weird, I'd buy a Soulja'sole (or conjasole) if Soulja 100% truthfully made a GBA account.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 19, 2018)

In the wise words of Soulja Boy...

_*Soulja Boy up in dat hoe, watch me lean now watch me rock.
Superman Nintendo, then watch me pirate Robocop.
Supa fresh now watch me jock.
Jockin on dem lawyers mayne.

When I do dat Soulja Boy I lean to the left then steal some games.
Now yoooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
I'm jockin on em.
And when they serve dat lawsuit, then I'm cockin on em (I'm cockin on em).
You catch me at dat esports tourny, tryna hire Ninja mayne.
Haters get mad cause my consoles are China made.*_


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> https://souljawatch.com/collections/frontpage/products/souljagame-fuze



*The introduction of paragraph 76 games, starting 20 games shock*


----------



## leon315 (Jan 13, 2019)

This greedy f**k eventually came back to handheld scene with another console!

OMG he doesn't know when is time to surrender.

https://comicbook.com/gaming/2019/01/13/soulja-boy-console-handheld-playstation-vita/E


----------



## rickwj324 (Jan 13, 2019)

This talentless little turd will hopefully get what's coming to him.  I personally have no experience with that psp/vita clone p.o.s. that he's selling, but I almost guarantee it still has roms on it (most likely NES roms and more).  IF he really is on Nintendo's radar then selling something that looks like a SONY product but contains Nintendo games on it will still land him in big trouble with Nintendo!
It's really sad that this so-called entertainer has to resort to such foolishness.  I don't know if it's just to get his name in the news for 15 minutes or if he really plans on making money from his venture....either way it's pathetic.  This unit sells for $30 from Chinese sellers yet he can sell them for the great price of $100 (not even bothering to put his own logo on it and think he's doing something worthwhile!  He better go back to school to learn how to be a proper "mogul"/"entrepreneur".


----------



## Deleted-443739 (Mar 15, 2019)

raxadian said:


> At this rate Soulija Boy will have to star in his own sitcom to pay the lawsuit...


ahahahah that would be funny wouldnt it? nice idea my fellow friend


----------

